# akita x husky x timber wolf



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

heres my baby boy storm growing up amazingly quick  his mother is a full akita and father was a siberian husky x timber wolf 








































thanks for looking 




****damn wrong section ment to put in pics  ********


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

What a gorgeous dog  He's growing well! (I did have a little look at the pup pics of him when you put those up before!)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He's definitely growing into a stunning looking dog! :2thumb:

Loving his ears now they're finally up! :lol2:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Stunning dog, wouldn't have said theres any wolf in there though.:whistling2:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Beautiful dog but looks more akita x gsd?


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

He's very cute - looks very akita X GSD to me.


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

He is a very handsome boy. I would never have thought he had any husky or wolf in him though, I must agree he looks REALLY like a GSD x Akita. VERY lovely boy :flrt:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I was thinking that too, but I'm useless at dog ids lol.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Is he as bonkers as that mix sounds like it would be? :lol2:

Absolutely stunning wee lad.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Wouldn't a 25% wolf mix be DWA?


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

aslong as its lower than 75% its ok as far as my research says and he is deffo a akita x sib x wolf i whatched the breeding happen etc i met the father he even had papers stating he is a 50% wolf  but yeah i do agree myself at the look wise he comes across looking like a gsd but i can deffo say 100% he has no gsd in him and yeah the ear is finally up and tbh he isnt to bad despite the breeds he is he is fairly calm just very intelligent n requires alot of excersice


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

diamondlil said:


> Wouldn't a 25% wolf mix be DWA?


Unlike cat hybrids, there's no specification that a cross of Canis lupus lupus X Canis lupus familiaris is excepted in any case on the actual schedule of animals.

However, this is Defra's statement on wolf crosses from 
Defra, UK - : Wildlife Protection - Dangerous Wild Animals Act - Hybrids of domestic animals :



> Wolf-dog hybrids and the Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976
> Wolf-dog hybrids are not a true species but rather a hybrid of the domestic dog crossed with the wolf. Such animals are required to be licensed under the Act. This is because the Schedule to the Act states that any hybrid of a kind of mammal specified in the Schedule must be licensed; a wolf is a mammal specified in the Schedule as it is included in the listing of all species of Canidae (i.e. the dog family) and does not fall within the specified exemptions to this listing, unlike the Canis familiaris, the domestic dog (but not the Dingo, Canis familiaris dingo), raccoon dogs and foxes.
> 
> In addition, under the Act *any animal with at least one parent as such a hybrid requires a licence*. However, the second generation following a wolf/domestic dog hybrid does not require a licence if neither of its parents are such a hybrid, as illustrated below.


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

He is simply stunning!!!!!!

Sometimes you just cant see all the mix in a dog I think....my pooch is a Shar Pei x Lab/collie.....he defo has the Shar Pei look and wrinkles and abit of lab but cannot see any collie in him even though his mum looked more like a collie than a lab. Some of his littermates however had the shaggy collie coats. x


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

wolf blood...

i hope it takes after the dog part rather than wolf...

great looking dog... 

mine's husky/doberman...


----------



## sss_180 (Jan 29, 2010)

HABU said:


> wolf blood...
> 
> i hope it takes after the dog part rather than wolf...
> 
> ...


That sounds like an interesting mix - do you have pics?
Also, to the OP - He is simply stunning - but why such a mix just out of interest? Is it for a desired look or is it to achieve a working dog balance?!


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

i chose the breed purely because i fell inlove with the pup himself no specific reason i jus see him n fell in love n knew i had 2 have him


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

He looks like a bit like a Malinois - and is one stunning dog.

Was his dad imported - being half wolf I can't see that breeding taking place in this country.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

kirksandallchinchillas said:


> Was his dad imported - being half wolf I can't see that breeding taking place in this country.


One would have thought Dad's owner would have to be DWA licenced (as per DEFRA's documentation) as well - AND that all of the pups are subject to licencing.


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

i do not know anything about his background as it was a friend of mines who bred his female with himbut i will speak to him about this tomorow to find out full details and ssthisto thankyou for that link and quote on the law


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Very proud looking dog :2thumb:


----------

